# Hilton Head--WATERSIDE by SPINNAKER-2b/2b -May 17 to 24-FREE GOLF & TENNIS !



## jeffwill (Apr 29, 2014)

Go to www.spinnakerresorts.com and watch the video on Waterside.  This is the week before Memorial Day and Hilton Head is in summer mode-- without the heat &  kids.

Free greens fees for 4 golfers per day & one hour of free tennis -also for 4.  Best sports package on the island.

$575. for seven days with NO extra costs.  Best pools, 2 blocks to beach, and Coligny Square @ your doorstep.  

Coming up soon SO don't wait too long.


----------



## trishpmc (May 1, 2014)

Are you willing to rent it for 3 or 4 nights starting on Sunday at a lower price?
What building is this unit in? Thank you for the info.


----------



## jeffwill (May 2, 2014)

The condo is in the 5800 building--fourth floor--unit 41. This is the building overlooking the heated pool.

I would rent it from Sunday to Thursday (check out) for $400.00.


If you are golfers, the savings on greens fees would exceed this amount.


----------



## mikey0531 (May 2, 2014)

Any chance of changing it 2nd week of June?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## jeffwill (May 4, 2014)

This condo has been rented to a fellow Tugger.


----------

